# Cover Letter/Sponsor Letter



## Brynna87 (Jan 20, 2013)

Months ago when I was researching this I know I found lots of information on what to include in my cover letter and what my fiance needs to include in his letter, but now for the life of me I can't find any of the information. 

For my cover letter I was basically gong to include the following details:

1. I moved to the UK in September 2011 for my master's degree on a Tier 4 visa. 
2. Met my fiance online December 2011
3. Met in person January 2012
4. Relationship quickly progressed, spent nearly every weekend together after that. (He lived an hour and a half away so we couldn't do weeknights at first because I was in school).
5. Relationship grew, as well as him coming to see me, I started visiting him, staying at his house for anywhere between 2 nights to two weeks at a time. 
6. Went on Vacation in Morocco together in July 2012
7. Decided to get married in November 2012. 
8. Return to Canada January 2012 (my visa expired, not sure I should include that)
9. Will be staying with his parents when I return to England.
10.Plans for the future - Wedding scheduled for August 9, in the process of applying to buy a house etc. Kids eventually. 
11. Details of financial requirement - fiance's position and current salary. That we're applying under Category B as he has recently been promoted and thus fluctuating pay. 


Then I was also going to include a Table of Contents, listing documents. Then for each section (financial requirement, accommodation, proof of relationship I would do another mini cover letter with table of contents explaining the documents). 

And as for my fiance's letter. I'm assuming keep his short and sweet. Basically have him write that he is supporting my application, how we met and brief description of relationship progress, information on his work, our plans to stay at his parents house when I return until we can buy our place, 

Anyways, Is there info I'm missing. Will my letter be too long? Does anyone have examples? lol 

Thanks in advance. I'm prone to fussing over every single detail. This has been a stressful week!

Brynna


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Great for points 1 - 7 and 9 - 10 (leave out 8 - it's not relevant). For 11, put this in a different note headed 'Meeting the Financial Requirement' - if you're adding cover notes for each section, it can be that one. Keep it short and no more than a double-side of A4 paper.

Admittedly, we didn't add table of contents or anything like that for my partner's application, but we did have a couple of notes attached to some papers (for example: explaining once-off credits in bank statements where they didn't fit my normal income pattern).


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Sounds like you have it covered.

We are doing a Table of Contents, plus the mini table of contents for each section. My cover letter is 2.5 pages long and details our relationship and plans for the future. My fiancé's letter will focus mostly on the financial stuff, with some of the relationship stuff thrown in.

I stress over every single detail so I wanted to make sure every point was addressed and satisfied. I figure they can refuse your application because you didn't send enough, but they won't refuse for sending too much, so we're erring on that side.


----------

